

Elon Musk comes to tears over auto dealers perversion of democracy - dayaz36
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1axlMngNW4

======
ep103
>Good example of a franchise...

Harley Davidson is a very successful example of a franchised dealership
structure. He seems to have skipped that for some reason. Though I don't know
enough about the company to know whether or not its a good case study, HD is
very much a one of a kind company in many regards.

------
brucefancher
Rank hypocrisy from the man who got a half-billion dollar loan from the U.S.
goverment (that he's paid it back is irrelevant) and continues to receive
hundreds of millions a year in subsidies via carbon credits, tax credits, etc.

~~~
ckenst
What's wrong with a half-billion dollar loan from the government to help out
building a car company? Isn't that exactly the type of loans our government
should be making - ones to companies who create high-paying jobs, become
successful and then repay their loans early?

I believe Elon said Tesla will be profitable next quarter excluding carbon tax
credits which is the only existing subsidy they get as a corporation. As for
the buyers do you really think the $5-$7k credits the buyers get (at least in
the U.S. based on the state they are in) are enough that if they were to stop
getting those credits Tesla would stop selling all cars? I mean they aren't
exactly selling cheap cars. What's $5-7k if you are already spending $70-90k?
That's about a 10% discount.

